

A SQL console for your Heroku app - r11t
http://github.com/ddollar/heroku-sql-console

======
hone
A directory for heroku plugins out in the wild: <http://herocutter.heroku.com>
and guide to writing heroku plugins:
[http://hone.heroku.com/heroku/2010/01/09/guide-to-heroku-
plu...](http://hone.heroku.com/heroku/2010/01/09/guide-to-heroku-plugins.html)

~~~
mark_l_watson
I second the thanks! I thought that I had read every bit of Heroku
documentation, but I managed to miss this.

------
trevorturk
The cool thing about this is -- browsing quickly through the source -- it
looks like it's real easy to make your own Heroku plugins. Their addon system
seems to be going gangbusters, and this is the icing on the cake ;)

